# Some fishy and some non-fishy pictures :)



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

How's everyone doing on the day of Christmas? 
Done with dinner and all?
Just finished our dinner. 

Its been a long time that I have posted anything here. So I thought of sharing some fishy photos with y'all. 

Parcula clown yawning-

IMG_1046water with by sumertiwari, on Flickr

Some saltwater fish that I dont know the name of-

IMG_1164wit water by sumertiwari, on Flickr

Nannostomus mortenthaleri male

IMG_1843water witho by sumertiwari, on Flickr

Lamontichthys llanero

IMG_2462water with by sumertiwari, on Flickr

Dont miss the Lamontichthys llanero behind Nannostoms'

IMG_2539water with by sumertiwari, on Flickr

An angry young betta male

IMG_5748water with by sumertiwari, on Flickr

A mango yellow betta male yawning-

IMG_8920water with by sumertiwari, on Flickr


"Catching lives"- A betta male catching the eggs right after an embrace to put them up in the nest-

IMG_1907waterwith by sumertiwari, on Flickr

The same betta male. And yes the bubbles are NOT photoshopped-

IMG_3361watermark with by sumertiwari, on Flickr

And last but not the least- a Golden eagle that I saw on I-25 highway. I somehow managed to get the very next exit.. I came back to the same spot and this dude was sitting right there. Like 15-20 feet from me. This picture is almost full frame. What a beauty it was..

IMG_2877waterwith by sumertiwari, on Flickr

Any kind of comments, criticism or suggestions would be much appreciated  
And yes, before someone asks, 
All the fishy shots here are with Canon 7D and Canon 100mm macro lens. I also use Canon 1000D (Rebel XS) and it gives me the similar results. 
The eagle was with my Canon 100-400mm L.
Thanks for looking,
Sumer.


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

Crystal clear pictures, Awesome!


----------



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

As soon as I saw that blue and orange betta, I knew you were a Coloradoan. I've seen it before, but I can;t remember exactly where.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow. Beautiful and amazing pics. roud:


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow! Its like I'm looking through a National Geographic! That Eagle is unreal!


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

great shots!!!!

btw, seems i recall you posting re altums?????? if so, how are they doing?

best,


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Love the black background! Do you mind sharing your lighting setup?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

The saltwater fish is a lyretail anthias.

Beautiful pictures! That L. llanero fish is amazing.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

twentypoundtabby said:


> As soon as I saw that blue and orange betta, I knew you were a Coloradoan. I've seen it before, but I can;t remember exactly where.


Haha.. How did you know that? Did you see this picture on FB? Its a pretty popular picture for broncos fans on FB 




trailsnale said:


> great shots!!!!
> 
> btw, seems i recall you posting re altums?????? if so, how are they doing?
> best,


Hey, Yeah I did post some pictures of altums. They are doing great with me. They just eat and fight. They are pretty big in size now.




devilduck said:


> Love the black background! Do you mind sharing your lighting setup?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Hey,
In some pictures I have used 3 flashes. Left right and top. In some I have used only 2 or maybe even 1.
It totally depends on the tank that the fish is in. If its a photo tank where there's no hardscape and just fish, I use 3 flashes. But if its a tank with a lot of hardscapes DW and all, I prefer flash only on the top. Light from the side flash gets disrupted and it creates weird shadows sometimes.
I also tend to put white Styrofoam beneath the tank so it acts as a reflector (All my tanks are bare bottom). 
Hope it helps  Let me know if I can answer any other question!


----------



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

I remember now - it was on the "About Fish" Aka Sherman's Tank facebook page. They just posted another sale so I went there and saw the betta picture again.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

These are some great looking photos! 

Was going to ask about lighting setup, but I noticed you explained it in a previous post. Strobes or Speedlights? What f/stop? I didn't notice any metadata on the photos so I couldn't figure it out myself


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

cownose-ray said:


> The saltwater fish is a lyretail anthias.
> 
> Beautiful pictures! That L. llanero fish is amazing.



Specifically, it's a female lyretail anthia. Males are more purple, and have the actual lyretail part of the name.

They're fantastic photos.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my. Wow those photos are stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments.
I am glad that you all liked the pictures.




shinycard255 said:


> These are some great looking photos!
> 
> Was going to ask about lighting setup, but I noticed you explained it in a previous post. Strobes or Speedlights? What f/stop? I didn't notice any metadata on the photos so I couldn't figure it out myself


Heya mate,
If you wanna look up the exif data, just click on any picture and it'll take you to the flickr page where you will see the exif info for each photo. I usually dwell between f/9 to f/13 depending on the area the fish is swimming in. If the fish is in the top layer of the water (like killifish), I use f/13 coz they are more close to the flash. And if its some catfish like my Lamontichthys llanero, I use f/9. I 

I just use speedlights. I am thinking about strobes to take FTSs. They are a costly affair so it might take me a while to save that much.


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

"Catching Lives"... amazing.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

sumer said:


> Heya mate,
> If you wanna look up the exif data, just click on any picture and it'll take you to the flickr page where you will see the exif info for each photo. I usually dwell between f/9 to f/13 depending on the area the fish is swimming in. If the fish is in the top layer of the water (like killifish), I use f/13 coz they are more close to the flash. And if its some catfish like my Lamontichthys llanero, I use f/9. I
> 
> I just use speedlights. I am thinking about strobes to take FTSs. They are a costly affair so it might take me a while to save that much.


Ahh... I never use Flickr, but thanks for the metadata tip. I will check it out

For strobes, I recommend AlienBees. I have 2 of the B800s and am thinking about picking up a B1600. Those are my primary studio lights that I use at home. A lot cheaper than Speedotron or Elinchrom, but still get the job done


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

shinycard255 said:


> Ahh... I never use Flickr, but thanks for the metadata tip. I will check it out
> 
> For strobes, I recommend AlienBees. I have 2 of the B800s and am thinking about picking up a B1600. Those are my primary studio lights that I use at home. A lot cheaper than Speedotron or Elinchrom, but still get the job done


Great. Seems promising. I will keep an eye on them. 
Thanks


----------

